# Poop on tail



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, I didn't know if i should post this here or under behavior, but here goes. So, recently I've had to remove poop that got stuck to my pup's tail while he was doing his business. This is the second time I've had to do this since I got him (he's 8 months now) and I was wondering if this is just something that happens often so that i prepare myself for more of these incidents. Luckily I was around when this happened so i was able to clean him up quickly, but is there something that I can do to help prevent this? His poop isn't really soft or anything, it just seems to get stuck to the hair on his tail (not so much the hair around his butt as i try to keep that clipped). Perhaps I need to cut the hair on his tail? I wanted to grow his hair out long though? Oh well, guess I should expect to come home one day to find Aolani with a poop covered booty :-(


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Coyboy Magic grooming spray when I brush them,it has silicone in it and it helps repell dirt and it helps w/ the sticky turds... That's common w/ long haired dogs. Sometimes they get those "hangers on" and you don't see them until they fall off...in the house yuck!. I do "bum checks" to make sure we don't have any hitch hikers... If you plan to cut him in a puppy cut it'll help to trim the tail some. I think it seems to stick to the tail fur more often since it's a bit coarser than the body fur.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL!! That's what we call a dingleberry in our house. Poor Frank, they scare him to death! He runs around like his butt is on fire! I usually just do a little butt bath when it happens.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 27 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867420


> LOL!! That's what we call a dingleberry in our house. Poor Frank, they scare him to death! He runs around like his butt is on fire! I usually just do a little butt bath when it happens.[/B]


hahaha, I can just picture that! It's funny how tragic they can look over a little bit of poop stuck to the coat. 

Poor Frank and his poo phobia.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al calls them doggie tootsie rolls or doggie doughtnuts... Our dogs run from them too which is hillarious when they don't realize it's stuck...on them... I can tell when they have a sticky turd they walk realy slow like something has them by the tail.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Only twice in 8 mos? I think that doesn't sound too terribly often. Though if it happens even once, it's too much...LOL! I always do a check of Pepper's gable end after she goes poo and returns back to the house...just to be sure. Rarely happens and she is in full coat. The cowboy magic might well be a viable answer for you.....never heard of it before I came to SM.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd be so happy if it was twice in 8 months for Milo!!

It happens to him once every 2 weeks or even more often!

I always check his bum after poops!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Amby @ Dec 28 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867540


> I'd be so happy if it was twice in 8 months for Milo!!
> 
> It happens to him once every 2 weeks or even more often!
> 
> I always check his bum after poops![/B]



Took the words out of my mouth! LOL That's like once a week for us! Haha but its just one of the joys of owning a maltese!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 28 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867420


> LOL!! That's what we call a dingleberry in our house. Poor Frank, they scare him to death! He runs around like his butt is on fire! I usually just do a little butt bath when it happens.[/B]


Oh, that is soooo funny!!! That is exactly what we call them ... "Dingleberries" One of us is always home to check his little butt ... but, every once in a while a dingleberry appears out of nowhere! I check his butt after every poopie ... but, then again, I am here and thus able to do that.

The only time Snowball has gotten some on his tail is if he has had a softer BM. Then he gets a butt shampoo.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That was the first thing I noticed w/ having Malts and any long haired dogs,Cockers too, that "sticktoittiveness" Malts have,they're like velcro ,everything sticks to them...leaves twigs,dirt,poo....
It's part of the charm of Malts I guess,bum checks...
Coyboy Magic seems to help a lot,Malt fur gets dry,especialy in this weather so I spritz a little on them when I brush or comb them and do extra on the backside and tail. Helps keep the brush or comb from dragging on the fur and breaking it.I have a cousin w/ horses and they us it for grooming and to keep the poos off. You can get it at TSC,Tractor Supply in rural areas or the Anderson's. Any place that sells horse grooming supplies. I don't think I've seen it in pet stores.
Using it,I haven't noticed any build up,and it washes right out in shampoo.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

hah this just happened to paddy this morning :smheat: 

he always acts like it's the end of the world and he goes and hides out in one of his tents w/ this miserable expression until i remove it haha


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

You can put a little oil, like jojoba, between your fingers, rub them together, lift the tail and apply the oil to the length of hair under the tail. You don't have to use very much and this will help those poops slide right on down.

Diane


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

With Shelties, Persian cats and now Maltese make "dingleberry" checks part of the daily routine at our house.

Nothing worse than chasing one of them with the telltale ( or should that read "tell-tail") "dingleberry" threatening to fall off in flight.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We do bottom checks before re-entering the house after potty breaks. Between both London & Preston we usually only have one incident every 1-2 months or so. I consider that number to be extremely low. lol

When it does happen, I carry them into the restroom, pull off as much as I can with toilet paper (and flush it), then I stick their bottom/tail/area in warm water in the sink and use shampoo to clean it. I just towel dry the area and then they are good to go!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Coyboy Magic grooming spray when I brush them,it has silicone in it and it helps repell dirt and it helps w/ the sticky turds... That's common w/ long haired dogs. Sometimes they get those "hangers on" and you don't see them until they fall off...in the house yuck!. I do "bum checks" to make sure we don't have any hitch hikers... If you plan to cut him in a puppy cut it'll help to trim the tail some. I think it seems to stick to the tail fur more often since it's a bit coarser than the body fur.
[/QUOTE]

Yes, we occasionally get "hitch hikers" too. Great expression, by the way. LOL. Actually, I usually have a kleenex or two in my pocket which comes in handy since I am usually outside with my girls when they are attending to "business". Those bathroom wipes do well too. I will have to try the cowboy magic though.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! I haven't had access to a computer since i posted this thread and was wondering what the replies would be. Phew, so it's not just Aolani that goes through this. He too makes a run for it, then sqwats someplace else in hopes that the poop will drop and then runs some more. I hope that it falls off too but in just 2 occassions it has stuck and that's when I have to pick him up and take him to the bathroom right away to clean him up before anyone else in the house gets grosed out lol. The jajoba oil thing sounds like a good idea. I will probably try organic coconut oil though when I groom him as I've heard a lot of good things about that too. I still have to read a little bit more into cowboy magic, but thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, just the article I was looking for. Carley has to be checked after EVERY poo. She eats Stella and Chewy's and that produces dry, small turds. She will do 4-5 small turds and they get stuck to the hair. Sometimes I feed her Acana Lamb dry food and she gets one long turd that is heavy enough to fall on it's own....but not all the time. This is my fourth maltese and the first time we have had this issue.
So is Cowboy Magic grooming spray okay for white maltese hair? I don't want her to start galloping or something....hehe I do want to keep her on Stella and Chewy's. Anymore suggestions, after all this original post was 5 years ago.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Funny Jane, I have Georgie on S & C too, and we have the same problem. She always stops dead and lets me check her and they usually just shake out. If not, I get a tissue, remove, and if necessary clean with a little CC Magic Foam & a wet wipe...works great, but would really like to prevent rather than clean. I didn't frequently have this problem with Lexie, but kept her tail much shorter than I do Georgie's.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also wanted to chime in that if you are having this issue, there was another thread that someone posted they keep a little plastic fork next to the door to get the little turds off. I just laugh when I picture it in my head, but it does sound like it would work. I feed S&C freeze dried in the morning and Fromm Dry with Wellness wet in the evenings, and neither of mine really have this issue.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll have to try the Coyboy Magic stuff. Cody has dingleberries every other day. He is a inside dog and thinks if he leaves the pad quickly he'll escape from them. Which is impossible so he runs to me with a desperate look on his face. They are pretty dry so I take a metal comb to remove them. It I use a wipe or tissue then he requires a wash up because the stool sticks to his hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG, I'm still laughing reading this thread.....we've been having the EXACTLY the same problem for years, LOL...
Charlie has this weird habit - he likes to poop "up the hill" or against those small pathway stones...:blink:. It looks like he's sitting on the toilet...sometimes his tail gets stuck under his butt and you know the rest...
You should see, when Michael took Charlie for a walk last week and came home with a humongous piece of smelly surprise hanging on Charlie's tail...
It got so embarrassing, that we shortened Charlie's tail a bit and we try to not allow this "upside pooping" on the walks...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I also wanted to chime in that if you are having this issue, there was another thread that someone posted they keep a little plastic fork next to the door to get the little turds off. I just laugh when I picture it in my head, but it does sound like it would work. I feed S&C freeze dried in the morning and Fromm Dry with Wellness wet in the evenings, and neither of mine really have this issue.


I forgot to mention that I feed Carley S & C frozen chicken and I have her in "long coat" if you can say that for all 9 months of her, hehe :wub: I did do the unmentionable and shaved a one inch strip from her anal opening going downward, trying to reduce the hangers. :HistericalSmiley: I refused to trim any more because she has such a cute fluffy bottom.:innocent:
Christy, why did you choose that combination of food? For variety, or some missing vitamin, or because you like to buy lots of food?:HistericalSmiley: This is the first maltese I have used S&C's with. I did try the freeze dried but it to all messy in her facial hair.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Charlie'sMom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> OMG, I'm still laughing reading this thread.....we've been having the EXACTLY the same problem for years, LOL...
> Charlie has this weird habit - he likes to poop "up the hill" or against those small pathway stones...:blink:. It looks like he's sitting on the toilet...sometimes his tail gets stuck under his butt and you know the rest...
> You should see, when Michael took Charlie for a walk last week and came home with a humongous piece of smelly surprise hanging on Charlie's tail...
> It got so embarrassing, that we shortened Charlie's tail a bit and we try to not allow this "upside pooping" on the walks...


Now you have me laughing!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was reading all the poop talk on the rear and then looked at your garden digger.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We couldn't live without them though.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Funny Jane, I have Georgie on S & C too, and we have the same problem. She always stops dead and lets me check her and they usually just shake out. If not, I get a tissue, remove, and if necessary clean with a little CC Magic Foam & a wet wipe...works great, but would really like to prevent rather than clean. I didn't frequently have this problem with Lexie, but kept her tail much shorter than I do Georgie's.


Lydia, I may get some of that CC Magic Foam. It would be less of a mess than washing her hinny in the sink:blink::blush::blink: Thanks for the suggestion. What kind of wipes do you use?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I started out feeding them the Fromm Dry for all meals. Then added the Wellness wet, I had tried lots of brands / flavors of wet food and found that they consistently would eat the wellness as a topper (I am sure my uncles weenie dog was upset I decided to stick to the wellness because every can they didn't eat, he got it). Then I had received the S&C freeze dried sample and they loved it so I bought it for vacation purposes, it was easier to travel with, and stuck to feeding it in the AM just for the variety. I find that if I feed them the same food twice, they don't really want the second meal.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine occasionally get dingleberries too! They don't seem to bother Lou but they scare the bejeebers out of Nola! She will totally freak out! I guess it's worth a little hiney cleaning once in a while cuz I love those long silky tails!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Now you have me laughing!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was reading all the poop talk on the rear and then looked at your garden digger.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We couldn't live without them though.:wub::wub::wub:


 
Jane, here I go again....gosh, I've been laughing on and off the whole darn day...just when I calmed myself down and got on the phone with one of our clients, I glanced over the thread and saw your post, lol...:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.....

You are so right, these little angels can be stinky, not obeying the rules, doing monkey business or even poop on their tails and embarrass us in front of the whole neighborhood, but we would be lost without them :wub:.
I cannot imagine my life without my baby.
Your little pink princess looks so clean and so girly on your signature pic :tender::tender:...such a precious little baby.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG! always have poopie incidents  . Like once a week >_<
I always have to check Lucky after he poops..
I am thinking maybe it is because he never got groomed yet since he was born, his hair is pretty long :\


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

mell0ww said:


> OMG! always have poopie incidents  . Like once a week >_<
> I always have to check Lucky after he poops..
> I am thinking maybe it is because he never got groomed yet since he was born, his hair is pretty long :\


Lucky, you are so cute :wub:....awww!
Tell mommy not to fret and bring plenty of tissue and disinfecting foam (for her hands) to your walks :w00t:.

And don't worry about people...every time someone talks to Charlie, they say "She's so cute"...even though all his clothes, harnesses and leashes are in boy colors....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie, Abbey and Ava have this problem sometimes and they always come to me for help. I keep an old comb on hand and just comb it out....we call it the "poopie comb".


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I always know when Jodi has a "nugget" problem, he doesn't move and is just frozen in place. That's usually why check on him when he 'goes', don't want him standing like that for too long, LOL. He won't even bark to let me know something's wrong.


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Lucky, you are so cute :wub:....awww!
> Tell mommy not to fret and bring plenty of tissue and disinfecting foam (for her hands) to your walks :w00t:.
> 
> And don't worry about people...every time someone talks to Charlie, they say "She's so cute"...even though all his clothes, harnesses and leashes are in boy colors....


Thank you!
I tied his hair so it doesn't get into his eyes, but people think it's a pony tail... :angry:

Anyways yes I alway carry non scented baby wipes from pampers with me.
but once it got stuck so back , i had to cut off that part of the fur..

he's going to get groomed soon, hopefully it would be a lot better >_<


----------

